# THE BEST BUDGET GAMING PC



## gr8prash (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi, I have started a new debate.
The best budget gaming PC on which you would be able to play DOOM 3 with decent FPS.

The configuration of my preference is :
Processor : AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (Socket 754)

This Processor promises to be future proof and easily leaves behind Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz Northwood and Prescott both. This processor runs on x86-64 extensions to operate 64-bit programs (although it doesn't seems that most software developers are interested currently in 64-bit apps).it runs on 2.0 Ghz and can be overclocked nicely till 2.6 Ghz if u have a overclocker friendly motherboard.its cost is Rs 10,000.

Motherboard :

If u want a very feature rich motherboard, go for a Gigabyte one i.e. Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP, its good to overclock as well. With IEEE  1394b and dual lan and gigabyte's propetary features like dual bios, DPS K8 it leaves all motherboards out of race if you go in for AMD 64. This motherboard cost you nearly Rs 12000. Another feature rich motherboard is MSI K8N Neo Platinum. it has good overclocking potential while remaining in budget. Featuring Dynamic Overclocking it can overclock your processor on the fly.This motherboard would cost you nearly Rs 9000. Or u can go for DFI LANPARTY UT nF3 250Gb if u are going to buy a transparent cabinet. With tons of features this mobo has some really sexy features including UV lighting and lots of overclocking capabilities. It may cvost u nearly 10000-12000.

RAM : 
Buy a PC3200 DDR400 SDRAM with low latencies. A 512MB stick would cost u 4000-5000 depending upon brand. Kingston, Crucial or Corsair are good brands.

Graphics Card :
Go for nVidia GeForce 5700 Ultra with 256 MB DDR2 Ram. An MSI build would cost u Rs 8000 but will give u blazing performance. 

Hard disk :
Wide selection creteria
prefering SATA hdd u can go for Samsung to be in budget, for western digital or seagate or maxtor. all are good brands. an 80 gb would be enough for anybody. but u can always go for 120 gb or 160 gb but i would prefer u to go for two 80 gb hdd and raid them (in raid 0) as all motherboards mentioned above support raid.

DVD writer:

best dual layer dvd writer within budget is Lite On 8x Dual layer DVD writer SOHW-832S, which would cost u nearly 6700 bucks.

Cabinet :
An Antec one would be preferred over any other brand. With plenty of space inside the cabinet their build quality is best. Antec Performance Plus 1080 AMG is my choice which costs rs 6000.


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 9, 2004)

If u r an avid Intel Fan then go for Intel Pentium 4 E 3.4 GHz which would cost u Rs.16000.here E denotes Prescott core, which is 90nm based and promises to dessipate lesser heat then its EE or NW(Extreme Edition or NorthWood) conterparts.

Mobo:

MSI 875P NEO : Rs. 10000 and lots of overclocking features along with DOT (Dynamic overclocking tool).
GIGABYTE GA-8KNXP : RS. 11000
Both these motherboard are based on INTEL 875P

RAM:

Consider purchasing Dual Channel PC3200 DDR 400 SDRAM with low latencies. DUAL CHANNEL mode enhances memory bandwith upto 6.4GBps.(Rs 8000)

Graphics Card(AGP 8x) :

Go for An MSI build GeForce FX 5900 Ultra with 256 MB DDR memory (RS 12000)

If u wanna get the latest P4, then go in for 3.4 Ghz P4 supporting LGA775(Cost Rs 16000) along with DDR2 533 SDRAM(RAM runs on 533 Mhz) in dual channel mode(Rs 14000). An PCI-E Graphics card such as ASUS X600XT/TD with 128MB DDR memory.(Cost RS 16000)And a crackshot mobo ie ASUS P5GD2 premium which overtakes Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP on feature list. (Cost Rs 12000)

*rest remains same*


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 9, 2004)

in case of AGP 8x Graphics Card:

Go in For A radeon from Powercolor ie *Powercolor ATi Radeon 9800 pro(128 MB) *or to save money go for powercolor *ati radeon 9600XT bravo*

U can also choose powercolor ati radeon 9800 pro 256 mb ver. at a little more cost nearly 3000 more but I think at that cost go for an *Gainward Geforce 5900XT golden sample which has high core and memory speed*


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2004)

just where do U think is the budget part in here, 

A budget PC comes for about Rs 20,000, while this will easilly cost over Rs 50,000. This isn't a budget PC but a high end PC & that too with a combination which is out of many peoples reach


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2004)

1 more thing Doom3 will run fine on PC which is even 1/3 of the specs like it is, the engine3 is OpenGL highly scalable


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 9, 2004)

Never go for powercolor cards......atleast the ones that are available in India. None of the offered cards are proper 9800pros ! Either they have lower clk speeds or 128 bit memory.


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 10, 2004)

How strange!!! How do u hope a gaming PC to fit in the budget of Rs.20000.!!!
The people have always the liberty to go for a zenith or hcl pc costing under 25000. But a gaming PC is that which can run latest games with all frills enabled. I called it a budget pc only becoz a nice gaming pc would cost no less than 1,00,000. Yeah U read it right man.


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2004)

yes we know ...
infact the best pc indian money can buy .. according to a certain magazine ... costs 2,71,xxx
but that really isnt the point
and no we dont EXPECT a gaming pc to fit in 20k
its just that ... 20-30k is whats called a budget pc in india .. no matter for what purpose
not everyone has the money to get the "nice gaming pc" for 1L ... similarly not everyone has the dough to go in for  ur "budget gaming pc"
i aint saying u are completely wrong ... im just tryin to explain gxsaurav's point
ooo and just oneee correction ... 
a budget gaming pc doesnt let u play with all the frills on .. thats y its a budget pc


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2004)

just a little addition to explain the point
a buidget pc would let u play latest games... period .. 
not with all the frills on
i guess its a good thing to be able to run it @800*600 16bit @60hz on a budget pc ..
thats what gxsaurav was tryin to say i think ...
sorry for steppin on ur toes guys .. let me know if i goofed...


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry!!!
I too think that indian pc market is a little bit sluggish.
any way my new budget pc is goin to be within 30,000.
Get a P4 2.8 GHz(lga 775) or AMD athlon 64 2800+ and couple them with a 915G(ASUS mobos are providing DDR2 SLOTS ALONG WITH DDR ONES) or VIA k8m800 based mobo respectively. Buy a generic PC3200 or PC 2700 512MB stick and an 80GB ATA133 (10000 rpm IDE HDD are gone cheaper). Get a Good ventilative Cabinet with powerful PSU (atleast 350watt).
You can run all games except those requiring T&L. Whenever U wanna upgrade Go for a DDR2 and PCI-E graphics card. In case of AMD64 a wider range of cheap graphics cards are there in market.

Any comments Guys!!  :roll:


----------



## theraven (Sep 11, 2004)

i still suggest amd 64 .. even without the ddr2 and pci-e
tho it would still be a good choice to get them
ur cost will go up thats abt the only factor 
ide hdd @ 10000... fine.. thats good ....
for ur psu ... hmm .. get a min. 400w dude .. trust me ..


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok It seems U ppl liked this ones:
Goin for an amd64 is certainly better than P4 due to cost involved but the only problem is that in case of amd 64 ther's nothing like Intel GMA 900 (onboard VGA with DX9 and PS 2.0 support).
This means for good gamin u will have to get a external AGP card increasing the cost by 6000 bucks if u go for geforce fx 5600xt or 5700ultra.
But the plus poiint in AMD64 is that it is future compatible and nforce3 250gb based mobos are equally feature-rich


----------

